# Onida eagle what year?



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Onida Eagle serial # H2B22248 70# 31" No other marks on it can any body tell me what year this bow is or what model? I will try to load a pic. Please PM me if you have any information on this bow. Thanks.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got response from Onida made between 1985 to 1989. Thanks


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

H250---84-89; yours-- it appears to be an 88
http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=312

take a look around that site--- a lot of good information; if you need to know anything, call Joe at American Eagle Bows--he's got a lot of knowledge and parts as well.
http://americaneaglebows.com/


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank You I tried to go to there site with out any luck.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

what problems were you having with the site? Always seems to be working...just checked and I didn't have any issues.

As I mentioned, your bow was made in 1988 and is model H250

SERIAL NUMBER HISTORY CHART FOR C.P. ONEIDA EAGLE BOWS
* NEARLY ALL SERIAL #'S WERE LOCATED UNDER THE GRIP. THE VERY FIRST YEAR OF PRODUCTION, THE SERIAL# MAY BE FOUND ON THE SIGHT WINDOW BETWEEN THE TWO SCREW HOLES (H500 SERIES) YEAR MODELS SERIAL #
1982-89 H500 H5=H500
1984-89 H250 H2=H250
1987-88 SE600 SE=SCREAMING EAGLE
50% LET-OFF

1989 SE689 LXV SELXV=SCREAMING EAGLE
689 65% LET-OFF
1990-91 STRIKE EAGLE KC=STRIKE EAGLE
1991-92 TOMCAT I T=TOMCAT
1990-92 PHANTOM I P=PHANTOM

1992-2000 AREOFORCE A=AEROFORCE
1992-96 TOMCAT II TC
" " PHANTOM II PC
1997 T III TC

1997 LITE FORCE MAG LM
1998-99 STEALTH SEQ
2000 BLACK EAGLE BE
2001 BLACK EAGLE C.P.A

THE SERIAL # ON BOWS BUILT AFTER 1987 CONTAIN A LETTER THAT DESIGNATES THE YEAR THE BOW WAS BUILT. THE LETTER IS IN THE THIRD POSITION OF THE NUMBER.

YEAR LETTER
1988 B
1989 D
1990 F
1991 G
1992 I
1993 J
1994 K
1995 L
1996 M
1997 N
1998 O
1999 P
2000 Q
2001 A NEW OWNERSHIP
C.P. ONEIDA EAGLE BOWS


----------



## American Eagle (Dec 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fury90flier Thanks for the information I was not able to find that information when I tried. & I had contacted American Eagle & they told me it was 85 to 89.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

CP Oneida rebuilds, and has parts for the Older Oneidas..


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for the information.


----------

